# Curiosity



## mackeral1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Why is it that no matter how much sex a man is getting he still has to masterbate?


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Genetics?

I think it depends on the guy. Some guys desire a daily release, some guys desire less. Personally, if I'm having sex a couple times a week I generally have no desire to masturbate, but occasionally the urge strikes and I'll desire a daily release for a couple days.

It's hard to say really. I think our hormones play a big role.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Hormones definetly play a role in this - testosterone related. The more they got, generally the more release they need. And where the mind is dwelling as well, working themselves into arousal, like looking at porn, for example. 

Some guys just love to daydream about sex all day, and night. Always on the brain. The part of the brain that processes Sexual thoughts is 2 times larger in males than females, taken from this book Amazon.com: Sex on the Brain: 12 Lessons to Enhance Your Love Life (9780307339089): Daniel G. Amen M.D.: Books


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Because it's a healthy outlet and a great way to stay in touch with yourself. Men and women both masturbate, it's healthy and natural and has nothing at all to do with their partner or that they aren't fulfilled by them. 

Couples truly should encourage each other to masturbate, not to take place of couples sex, but as an enhancement to it, and for the health reasons involved. It's deeply intimate to share that with your partner instead of treating them as if they are doing something bad, that will just shut them off from sharing something about themselves that has probably been an important part of their life since puberty or even before.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just wish mine would tell me he does, he just DENYS it over and over its quite wierd. I have accepted he will never open up to me about how much he wacks it but I know he does because he looks at porn and we only have sex like 2 or 3 times a week and he is fairly young, but that is fine, I have accepted it(that he wont tell me the TRUTH about his masturbation)
to the OP: it doesnt matter how much sex men get, if their drive is high, they will masturbate if their partner is not available and they need a release-I have begun to accept what HappyHer is saying that: "it's healthy and natural and has nothing at all to do with their partner or that they aren't fulfilled by them"


----------

